# Hi from France ;)



## Oceanicor (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi folks ! 

I'm Alexandra, from France :wink: 
I'm breeding & showing cats (OCEANICOR cattery : Exotics SH, Himmies & Persians) for more than 13 years now. 


Purrs,
Alexandra


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Alexandra and welcome to the forum


----------



## Katzen (Dec 1, 2006)

:daisy 

Bonjour!

One of the few words I know in French! Welcome, can't wait to see your kitties!


----------



## Julieboo390 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi...I'm new too....looking forward to getting to know all of you here


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi Alexandra, I enjoyed your cute website, and welcome to the forum


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Bienvenue...  
Your kitties are gorgeous... I'm looking forward to see more pictures of them...
À la prochaine... :2kitties


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, your cats are pretty  .


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to the Cat Forum


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Alexandra! I hope you enjoy the forums! Pretty kitties!


----------



## princess93 (Dec 15, 2006)

yur from france??? W-O-W (I am from canada) hello!


----------

